# Agressive towards other dog at home?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've got a 10 month chesapeake female that when I take her goose hunting for the day she caomes home stoked up! As soon as we walk in the house she jumps on our other dog (a 1 yr. old pound rescue) and trys to kill it. These dogs grew up together and have scraped it out before but you can set your watch to these times it's like she wants to kill something and jumps the first dog she see's I feel bad for the other dog that sits home alone waiting for us to return, happy to meet us at the door and then gets jumped. what the solution here?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

This is unacceptable behavoir,

I would out a prong collar on the dog and as soon as he goes after the other dog pull up on that lead with a good amount of force.

Try to roll the dog on its back. You have to be in charge here it sounds like the dog is running the show.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Yes, I agree. You need to take control of the situation and let that dog know that attacking another memebr of the family is unacceptable. Any hint of agression should be pounced on with an equal amount of correction.

These acts generally have stemmed from very subtl reactions that escelated to this full out assault.

You ahve to intervene.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm alittle worried about the harsh correction here ie. prong collar, E collar things of that sort because I was lead to believe that if a dog feels any pain will fighting another dog they will think that dog caused the pain and make mattters worse. I do grab her off the other dog and roll her over yelling the NO command but it dont seem to work worse thing is now she knows she can whip my other dog so she assalts any chance she gets. I'm really in need of serios help here. I never played rough with her and give equal attention to both. I am a firm believer in no kennels during the day but I'm begining to wonder what goes on when we're not home. The last resort would be to put her in a kennel during the day as this wont correct the agressivnese problem i have when I'm home. Chessies can really be aggresive I'm seeing this i've had her too long and can't consider giving her up PLEASE HELP


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

you're going to have to let this dog know that this is not acceptable. Supervision is the key for some time untill you can trust her. Are you sure it's the chessie that's starting it? Some time the other dog just gives a threating stare and that's enough to start it. To fix this you have to take the dominant role and let both dogs know who's boss. e-collar and prong collars won't fix anything with the wrong leader.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a feeling that when they are alone together that nothing goes on, it is probably when you enter the picture the problem starts.

I am wondering if both of the dogs see you as the boss. Also I am not sure that I would ever break up a dog fight without a lead.

Harsh behavior might require a firmer correction, Ie prog collar.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

As others have said YOU need to handle this NOW. Set the stage for an aggressive encounter - bring the dog in and the SECOND she shows aggressive behavior, grab her by the neck, pin her on her back and SCREAM NO until she is a cowering mass of hair. Wait a few days and set it up again. If she evens shows teeth, do it again.

I cannot emphasize strongly enough, your need to act on this NOW.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I have seen this guy on tv train problem dogs with the same problem you are haveing. If it were me I would seek advise from a pro soon or you may end up with a big vet bill or worse you might end up getting rid of one dog.

http://www.the-dog-whisperers.com/signup.htm?gclid=CMjCl_3Z6YcCFTrAJAodGDIJ6A


----------

